# STOLEN EQUIPMENT ALERT IN CHICAGO



## thelightguy87 (Jun 1, 2010)

Although this isn't a giant list of super high end gear, this was a complete mobile lighting rig of a coworker of mine. His car was broken into and all his equipment was stolen.

4 High End Systems Trackspots
2 Elation Powerspot 250s
4 Elation Color Strips
4 Elation Diamond Strips
4 Beyond Lighting Led Parcans
1 LeMaitre Radiance Hazer
2 Tripod lighting stands

If anyone happens to come across an auction with a similar collection, please email me or the person that the equipment belongs to. My email is [email protected] and his email is [email protected]com

Value of stolen equipment is around $7000. His business is in a complete halt due to the theft of his gear. He is dealing with insurance, but from my understanding the gear was not individually insured.

The gear was stolen from Chicago sometime between Friday and Sunday night.

Thanks,

Mike Kellner


----------



## MNicolai (Jun 1, 2010)

Any identifying marks on the gear people should be looking for?


----------



## thelightguy87 (Jun 1, 2010)

I know the color strips and the diamond strips are paired together. so 4 units of 2 striplights, one colorstrip and one diamond strip.

I will find out serial numbers from him and post them, but I am unsure if there are any specific markings. This gear doesn't belong to me, so I'm just helping out a co worker, and spreading the word. I'll see what ever information I can get from him to help identify his gear.


----------



## ship (Jun 1, 2010)

thelightguy87 said:


> I know the color strips and the diamond strips are paired together. so 4 units of 2 striplights, one colorstrip and one diamond strip.
> 
> I will find out serial numbers from him and post them, but I am unsure if there are any specific markings. This gear doesn't belong to me, so I'm just helping out a co worker, and spreading the word. I'll see what ever information I can get from him to help identify his gear.



Serial numbers and police report are very important, how they are paird etc. not so much. Post also to Stagecraft, Pro Sound and... forget the other amongst many website. All mostly accept such announcements of stolen gear in helping each other out. Also perhaps contact E-Bay and perhaps even visit the flee markets in the area such as the Maxwll Street one - not doing anything should you notice similar gear but calling the police should you see similar gear to check out. Fixture brand, type and serial number are both to posting and to the police invaluable. Also perhaps what area of Chicago it happened in perhaps so as to watch locally. Feel your loss and will watch out for the gear once serial numbers are posted but on the other hand perhaps also a change in doing stuff concept. Even if a truck load of gear, I was often more worried about getting it off loaded then who on-site I might piss off.


----------



## thelightguy87 (Jun 3, 2010)

So I just found out that he didn't write down serial numbers. And didn't have any markings to distinguish. So there is not much hope of recovery. On the other hand, one of the places he did lights at, Double Door, is throwing him a benefit show to raise money to replace his lights. July 28th. 

I know he filed a police report, and that he didn't have insurance on the lights, and the car insurance didn't cover anything inside the car. He never thought this would happen, he's been doing this for 15 years. with almost the same equipment.

Thanks for the additional information of where to look, i will pass it on.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 3, 2010)

Usually auto insurance doesn't cover the contents. However, often times your homeowner's or renter's insurance will cover contents of your vehicle, even when not parked at home. Their may be exceptions, but I've actually been able to make a claim that way.


----------

